# Beach Fishing With Grubs!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Grubbing The Shoreline!

Going out whipping is my favorite pastime. Sometime i'll cast a heavy line/bait out & will work within "earshot" of the strike bell going off. I can cover a lot of ground day or night with little arm fatigue & the minimum amount of fishing gear with me. To accomplish this you need to minimize your gear. I use a insulated backpack and a 5gal bucket w/lid that holds most of my misc gear & is my seat.

If you watch my videos i pre-make my leaders to modifying my gear for compact easy portability. Today i'll be testing Completely Hooked Lure's newest prototype soft grub. I'll also be testing how the Trapper #01 & #1/0 size hooks fare. My testing area is World famous surfing spot Waimea Bay on the North Shore of Oahu. During the summer the water is flat & calm, a great place to test my gear at (before the tourist arrive).

As expected i'm happy with the results of Landon Yamamoto's CHL soft grubs (https://www.chlures.com/) and Trapper Hooks (https://www.trappertackle.com/). The grubs past my first test. I casted my rigs as hard as i could and they didn't rip off. Cheaply made grubs would tear off. And the fish seem to respond "hungrily" towards them. The #1 & 1/0 Trapper Hooks are great hooks for grubs (haven't tried baits yet). When hooked the fish i caught didn't suffer from massive hook damage often inflicted by treble hooks (ie torn gills to inner head punctures). I could easily take the hooks out without pliers but the fish was secured until i removed the hook. This was important when i released them, no streaming blood or weaken posture. All in all i highly recommend these products.


----------

